# Hit by a Noob (Jcaprell)..



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

So I made the mistake of calling Jcaprell a noob and he took me out with some great smokes.

Nub Cammy
Man O War (been looking for one for a longgggg time)
Camacho triple Maduro
Perdomo Lot 23
Oliva V


Basically he looked at my wish list and gave me everything I like.

Definitely a first class Noob lol... thanks for the smokes, Josh, you're a great BOTL.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a serious beat down!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow that's a hard hit, how are you feeling after it?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

ssuriano said:


> Wow that's a hard hit, how are you feeling after it?


In a little pain... but nothing a cigar can't fix


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice hit Josh, way to bring the:brick::brick:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice send out...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

There ya go, come'n out swinging!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit Josh, way to go


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

That noob sure can hit. LOL


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow....I like that Noob!

Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob! Noob!

(Just messin' with ya JCaprell)


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice hit!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice noob bomb, better start planing a return fire attack.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I love noob bombs! Awesome hit, I saw his thread about this bomb and was excited to see who it was. Great target and awesome smokes, enjoy!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice hit Josh.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ha! that'll teach ya to think before engaging the mouth... 
maybe....


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

The noob has good taste


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, those are some choice sticks. from a noob? i think not!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smack down


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

mjohnsoniii said:


> wow, those are some choice sticks. from a noob? i think not!


You would be thinking wrong my friend. Better be careful of what you say. You might just make my list as well my friend.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE! That noob F'd you up! :brick:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> mjohnsoniii said:
> 
> 
> > wow, those are some choice sticks. from a noob? i think not!
> ...


hmm.... so, he says you're not a noob... but you say he's wrong and best watch out??

:errrr: so.... you are a







?

well... ok.... :lol:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah well rick, my logic is off due to insomnia! haha.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

no, no.... it makes perfect sense.... 

I'll just agree that you're a







so I stay off the 'hit list'


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

haha sounds good mate :helloooo:


----------

